# TIMEX Sport Luxury (T2M517)



## Reno

Previous thread here :

White TIMEX Sport Luxury (T2M517)


----------



## Beau8

Looks nice~cheers! ;-)


----------



## Reno

Beau8 said:


> Looks nice~cheers! ;-)


Thx Beau 

The watch is a real eye-catcher. Two other co-workers noticed it this morning... that makes 5 since yesterday.

None of my watches got that much attention...

People do like shiny/blingy stuffs :roll: :-d hey, I like it too ! :-d

Honestly, it's a beauty


----------



## novedl

that"s a handsome watch.


----------



## Reno

novedl said:


> that"s a handsome watch.


Thx novedl


----------



## Reno

Daylight pics :


----------



## Reno

*Evening pics*


----------



## BenL

Impressive looking piece from the American manufacturer.


----------



## bessanutz

Wow ! Thats some Timex , Beautiful Watch ! Congrats


----------



## kiwidj

*Re: Evening pics*

Great pics, Reno. Well done. :-!


----------



## Reno

kiwidj said:


> Great pics, Reno. Well done. :-!


Thx Kiwi, I've been playing with the _Tumbler_ ;-)



BenL said:


> Impressive looking piece from the American manufacturer.


Thanks Ben, cool watch, hey ? b-)



bessanutz said:


> Wow ! Thats some Timex , Beautiful Watch ! Congrats


:thanks bessanutz


----------



## bessanutz

Just placed my order for the T2M518 I'll post some pics when it arrives.


----------



## Reno

bessanutz said:


> Just placed my order for the T2M518 I'll post some pics when it arrives.


Cool. The black face. Can't wait to see the pics :-!

Btw, I've just ordered a white leather strap for my _snow white_. It'll be a bit warmer for the winter b-)


----------



## Reno

Autumn finally begun and the temperatures are getting low, so it's time to give the TIMEX a warm leather band for this _cold_ weather ;-)










http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p2079h435s444-Watch-band-leather-w.html

here are the PICS :









































































Open heart :


















The back :


















When white is not enough b-)


----------



## msp1518

That is one of the most gorgeous time pieces I have seen. Stunning. I love it! I want it!


----------



## Reno

msp1518 said:


> That is one of the most gorgeous time pieces I have seen. Stunning. I love it! I want it!


:-d Thanks M ! Go and get one, now ! ;-)


----------



## Reno

*T2M517 - New pics*


----------



## zapiao

What about the accuracy?


----------



## Reno

zapiao said:


> What about the accuracy?


Excellent (a few seconds a day). Never timed it precisely, I just keep an eye on the computer clock & my quartz watches, and if it's 99% close at the end of the day, it's OK for me :-!


----------



## st3vie

didn't think that I would ever say this but that is a nice Timex... well done for the greats pics and bracelet strap combinations..


----------



## Reno

st3vie said:


> didn't think that I would ever say this but that is a nice Timex... well done for the greats pics and bracelet strap combinations..


Thanks st3vie 

Impressive collection you have there :-!


----------



## Reno

*T2m517 new pics !!*














































----


----------



## Reno

*T2M517 - New pics !*


----------



## G Pilot

*Re: T2M517 - New pics !*

Does it have screw down crown ?


----------



## Reno

*Re: T2M517 - New pics !*



G Pilot said:


> Does it have screw down crown ?


Hi GP

Yes it does.


----------



## Reno

*T2M517 - New pics*








































































































































*OPEN HEART
*


----------



## dualtime

Love the looks of this watch..!!!!!!!


----------



## Reno

dualtime said:


> Love the looks of this watch..!!!!!!!


^_^ thanks DT


----------



## under-wear-taker

Is the power reserve accurate? I need to know before i by one please ;-)


----------



## zapiao

Afinal ñ o levo sabado (28/08) pq vou descarregá-lo cmo tu disseste;-). Meti na cx ás 23h40 portanto segundo o power reserve ele deve parar daqui a 40h ou seja ás 15h 40 d domingo:-!. 
English: I will let the power reserve to deplete completly to see if it is accurate


----------



## Reno

under-wear-taker said:


> Is the power reserve accurate? I need to know before i by one please ;-)


Yup. I haven't timed it exactly _to the minute_, but it seems to be quite accurate.

Note : Actually, the PR is bit over 48h, so from this point of view, the PR indicator is a bit pessimistic :think:

Another important thing : when worn, the watch keeps a full PR, the hand is stuck to 40. What's the big deal ? None, except I generally manually wind the watch to 30h PR, then, after a few minutes on the wrist, the PR is full :-!



zapiao said:


> I will let the power reserve to deplete completly to see if it is accurate


The watch isn't worn everyday, so at least I can testify the PR indicator goes down to *0* when PR is depleted.


----------



## under-wear-taker

well thats sad because i dont want the PR stuck to 40 :-( i want to wear it daily but not allways stuck to 40.


----------



## Reno

under-wear-taker said:


> well thats sad because i dont want the PR stuck to 40 :-( i want to wear it daily but not allways stuck to 40.


:-/ well, if you wear it daily, the PR won't go down&#8230; that's a good thing, no ? ;-)

If you don't wear the watch during the night, you'll find the PR has decreased the next morning \o/


----------



## under-wear-taker

Reno said:


> :-/ well, if you wear it daily, the PR won't go down&#8230; that's a good thing, no ? ;-)
> 
> If you don't wear the watch during the night, you'll find the PR has decreased the next morning \o/


yes but i would like to see PR not allways in full charge...its like my solar casios allways full i hate that sorry o|


----------



## Reno

under-wear-taker said:


> yes but i would like to see PR not allways in full charge...its like my solar casios allways full i hate that sorry o|


Well, another option is to take the watch off the wrist and let it rest on the desk, so you can see the PR decrease.

But if you wear it _constantly_, there's no chance it'll happen.


----------



## under-wear-taker

Thank you Reno :-(


----------



## zapiao

Reno said:


> except I generally manually wind the watch to 30h PR, then, after a few minutes on the wrist, the PR is full :-!


Why do you manually wind the watch? Do you think that wearing the watch in the wrist the p reserve never goes to 40h?:think:
Ps: from 0h to LOW are there any minutes left to pass?


----------



## Reno

zapiao said:


> Why do you manually wind the watch? Do you think that wearing the watch in the wrist the p reserve never goes to 40h?:think:
> Ps: from 0h to LOW are there any minutes left to pass?


I manually wind it _only_ if that hasn't been worn for a while, of course.

That said, I haven't tried not to do so ; it would be interesting to see if the wrist movements are enough to "charge" it to full power :think:

Yes. The watch keeps running after the the "0" though I never timed precisely _for how long_ (pretty weird, hu ? ;-) )


----------



## zapiao

Reno said:


> The watch keeps running after the the "0" though I never timed precisely _for how long_ (pretty weird, hu ? ;-) )


I m doing that now;-), it reached "0" and it is working :think:. Very strange because "'0h" means that you have at least 59 mns of power right? I arrived at home at 19h 40 and the pointer was already on "0h"


----------



## under-wear-taker

zapiao said:


> I m doing that now;-), it reached "0" and it is working :think:. Very strange because "'0h" means that you have at least 59 mns of power right? I arrived at home at 19h 40 and the pointer was already on "0h"


I bet that tomorrow morning still working :rodekaarto|


----------



## zapiao

Ok guys, i have just found that below "0h" i still have 9h of power in the main spring!!I m a bit disappoited because the "0h" should be in place of "low". But what can i do, for now i know that my auto has 49h power reserve:-!


----------



## zapiao

i m wearing it for about 3h and the power reserve has achived 25h:-!. More 3h and it is Full. Yes, i didnt hand wind it


----------



## zapiao

What will happen if i frozen it;-) ?


----------



## TroyNVie

Beautiful watch... and great pictures!


----------



## Reno

TroyNVie said:


> Beautiful watch... and great pictures!


:thanks Troy


----------



## Reno

*October pics&#8230;*

Indian summer b-)


----------



## zapiao

Reno dude, mine has the dial all black and it is +47 a day on wristo|<|. Yours?


----------



## TroyNVie

Reno - just curious, what make/model camera are you using to take all these awesome shots?


----------



## Reno

zapiao said:


> Reno dude, mine has the dial all black and it is *+47 a day* on wristo|<|. Yours?


Haven't checked _exactly_ but mine is OK with the computer clock :think: (no difference at the end of the day)


----------



## zapiao

Reno said:


> Haven't checked _exactly_ but mine is OK with the computer clock :think: (no difference at the end of the day)


But the computer clock has no seconds, only hours and minutes:think:


----------



## Reno

TroyNVie said:


> Reno - just curious, what make/model camera are you using to take all these awesome shots?


:thanks Troy

It's an old *FUJI S7000*, nothing spectacular really ;-)



















And if you wonder what camera _took the picture of the camera_, it's an even older *FUJI MX2700* :-d


----------



## Reno

zapiao said:


> *But the computer clock has no seconds*, only hours and minutes:think:


Actually, mine does ;-)









But it wasn't my point ; what I meant was it's good enough for me if at the end of the day, both my computer and my watch tell the same time ;-)


----------



## zapiao

Reno said:


> Actually, mine does ;-)
> But it wasn't my point ; what I meant was it's good enough for me if at the end of the day, both my computer and my watch tell the same time ;-)


Yes i know mine has seconds too, but do you compare the seconds?


----------



## Reno

zapiao said:


> Yes i know mine has seconds too, but do you compare the seconds?


I just did (for the first time and because of you ;-) )

Compared to yesterday, the TIMEX is *+8 sec fast* 









(the watch hasn't been worn during the night ; you can see the power reserve has depleted to a bit less than 30h). I guess it's not to bad :think:

Then again, a watch that doesn't loose (and in a lesser way _gain_) 1 min a day is OK by me |>


----------



## zapiao

I just found that mine with Crown down it is +4/24h


----------



## Reno

zapiao said:


> I just found that mine with Crown down it is +4/24h


Excellent ! :-!


----------



## zapiao

Reno said:


> Excellent ! :-!


Yes but in the wrist it is +47o| Because of this i only use it at Sundays to avoid set the time every day<|<|<|<|<|


----------



## Reno

zapiao said:


> *Yes but in the wrist it is +47*o| Because of this i only use it at Sundays to avoid set the time every day<|<|<|<|<|


 wow. I didn't catch that.

Well, maybe it's time to have it _regulated_ by a watchmaker ? :think:


----------



## zapiao

Reno said:


> wow. I didn't catch that.
> 
> Well, maybe it's time to have it _regulated_ by a watchmaker ? :think:


You should do the same test dude, to see if it s only mine or all of the series.


----------



## Reno

zapiao said:


> You should do the same test dude, to see if it s only mine or all of the series.


You mean to live it on the crown ?

When not worn, mine stays 'on the back' in the watchbox :think:


----------



## zapiao

Reno said:


> You mean to live it on the crown ?
> 
> When not worn, mine stays 'on the back' in the watchbox :think:


No, you should use it to see how many sec pic in advance to the pc


----------



## zapiao

Ok dude i have just set the time by the sec of timex to the Pulsar kinetic (16h 16) and now i m going for a ride with my beloved wife, and then i will tell you how many sec it advanced. Bye for now dude.:-!


----------



## zapiao

Ok dude since 16h 16 it advanced 13 sec. That s the test that you should do too.


----------



## zapiao

What means: 13s in 4h so 78s/24h <|<|<|


----------



## Reno

*Rubber band !*

That should be great for next summer b-)




























Rubber = dust catcher :-x








































































*Wristshots :*


----------



## Nimbrag

*Re: Rubber band !*

Ok, ok - I can't take it anymore - just ordered one from Timex directly with 20% off & free shipping. Now I can't wait, but one question...their promo pictures show hands to be silver or grey. Most all of the pictures here show black hands. I really want the black hands - is this just a glitch in their promo pictures?

Thanks!
Nick


----------



## Reno

*Re: Rubber band !*



Nimbrag said:


> Ok, ok - I can't take it anymore - just ordered one from Timex directly with 20% off & free shipping. Now I can't wait, but one question...their promo pictures show hands to be silver or grey. Most all of the pictures here show black hands. I really want the black hands - is this just a glitch in their promo pictures?
> 
> Thanks!
> Nick


Weird, I actually never noticed the silver hands on the promo pics, but now you mention it&#8230; 









But no, they're *black* :-!








(not my pic)

Mine :


----------



## Txemizo

*Re: Rubber band !*

It is certainly a very interesting looking watch! :-!


----------



## Nimbrag

*Re: Rubber band !*

"_Weird, I actually never noticed the silver hands on the promo pics, but now you mention it&#8230; _
_But no, they're *black*_ :-!"

Hmmmm, guess we'll find out in a couple of days. By the way I ordered a TZm5164 - exact same watch according to pics and specs but with a white leather band instead of the metal bracelet - 20.00 difference in price.


----------



## Reno

*Re: Rubber band !*



Nimbrag said:


> Hmmmm, guess we'll find out in a couple of days. By the way I ordered a TZm5164 - exact same watch according to pics and specs but with a white leather band instead of the metal bracelet - 20.00 difference in price.


It's quite nice as well :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/timex-sport-luxury-t2m517-301514-post2386146.html#post2386146

;-)










Only problem with mine, I chose a _too thin_ strap and it didn't work very well for me, ultimately :think:


----------



## Nimbrag

*Re: Rubber band !*

OK, got mine today. It is nice, nice leather band - but jeeze that retro grade date dial, guess my old eyes need lots of help there, haha. Nice buy nonetheless. Where'd you get that rubber bracelet?


----------



## Reno

*Re: Rubber band !*



Nimbrag said:


> OK, got mine today. It is nice, nice leather band - but jeeze that retro grade date dial, guess my old eyes need lots of help there, haha. Nice buy nonetheless. Where'd you get that rubber bracelet?


Very nice Nimbrag :-!

Yes, the retrograde date is not easy to read indeed ;-)

So, how do you like the *leather strap* ? Is it _thick_ enough on yours ? :think:

Could you please post pics of the *buckle* ?

The rubber band is a very cheap one I got on the bay :

20MM WHITE RUBBER WATCH STRAP BAND en vente sur eBay.fr (fin le 03-déc.-10 07:18:43 Paris)


----------



## Nimbrag

*Re: Rubber band !*

Well.....the strap is ok, does seem a little thin. I have a Watchadoo 22mm not in use, I may file it down to fit the 20mm lugs. Jury is still out. The buckle is run of the mill with TIMEX stamped on it. Wore it all day today, I like that it hacks, manually winds and shows power reserve. Lume is pretty slim but not a big deal for me. All in all it's a fine watch, glad I got it.


----------



## Reno

*Re: Rubber band !*



Nimbrag said:


> Well.....the strap is ok, does seem a little thin. I have a Watchadoo 22mm not in use, I may file it down to fit the 20mm lugs. Jury is still out. The buckle is run of the mill with TIMEX stamped on it. Wore it all day today, I like that it hacks, manually winds and shows power reserve. Lume is pretty slim but not a big deal for me. All in all it's a fine watch, glad I got it.


Cool ! I wanted to know what the TIMEX buckle looked like :-! Thanks !

So the OEM band is _thin_, too :think:









I'm pretty happy with the _rubber_ option in the end 









Glad you like the watch too :-!


----------



## Nimbrag

*Re: Rubber band !*

Well, I ordered the rubber one too - pretty cheap is right, lol. For grins I filed down the 22mm lugs on my unused Watchadoo and it is really sharp! Glad I did that & put the Watchadoo to use. It's a really rich looking watch now. Here's a couple of quick & dirty pics...


----------



## Reno

*Re: Rubber band !*



Nimbrag said:


> Well, I ordered the rubber one too - pretty cheap is right, lol. For grins I filed down the 22mm lugs on my unused Watchadoo and it is really sharp! Glad I did that & put the Watchadoo to use. It's a really rich looking watch now. Here's a couple of quick & dirty pics...


That's insanely cool O_O

Congratulations :-!


----------



## Reno

*Another round of rubber ^_^*


----------



## randygreenway

*Re: Another round of rubber ^_^*

Love that watch! Would like to see the black version.


----------



## Reno

*Re: Another round of rubber ^_^*



randygreenway said:


> Love that watch! *Would like to see the black version.*


Hi Randy,

Several WUS members have that model&#8230;

Here are a few reviews :

*All-black* model :
https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/timex-sport-luxury-automatic-review-216993.html

Black bezel + black dial :
https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/timex-sports-luxury-t2m518-6k-323766.html

Black bezel + white dial :
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/another-one-box-timex-sl-series-automatic-t2m5156k-358754.html


----------



## DragonAce

*Re: Rubber band !*



Reno said:


> That should be great for next summer b-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber = dust catcher :-x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wristshots :*


i have exactly the same rubber, unfortunately after some days started changing colour and becamming yellow....


----------



## Reno

*Re: Rubber band !*



DragonAce said:


> i have exactly the same rubber, unfortunately after some days started changing colour and becamming yellow....


I had another white rubber band in 22mm&#8230; I experienced the same thing (it can be cleanse pretty well with water+soap though :think so first thing I did when I received this one was to clean it :-!

Unfortunately, it didn't solve the dust problem ! :-d


----------



## Reno

*White Christmas Tree ! \o/*

I bought a *white* christmas tree today :-d


----------



## tintasuja

*Re: White Christmas Tree ! \o/*

It's a pity that it looks so much with the chinese "tourbillons" that we can get on ebay. Or that they look so much like your Timex...


----------



## Reno

*Re: White Christmas Tree ! \o/*



tintasuja said:


> It's a pity that it looks so much with the chinese "tourbillons" that we can get on ebay. Or that they look so much like your Timex...


Well, it _is_ a chinese open heart ;-)

It's a complication that doesn't bother me when it's nicely executed :think:

This one has _two independent bridges_ (it's not just a hole in the dial) and looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Reno

*Snow !!*


----------



## Reno

*(T2M517 back on OEM bracelet.*













































































































Background images : Miss *Angel Locsin*, TIMEX official photo model ^_^
http://r.crouzet.free.fr/Ressources/images/FTP_2011/********/angel-locsin-pinay.jpg


----------



## j3poii

*Re: (T2M517 back on OEM bracelet.*

Wow! Nice watch and photos. Actually, the model is Angel Locsin, a Filipino model. Pinay means female Filipino. 
BTW, take care of your hands. I noticed you have some slight, slight injuries in the photos. As I read often times, wear it in good health. Cheers!


----------



## Reno

*Re: (T2M517 back on OEM bracelet.*



j3poii said:


> Wow! Nice watch and photos. Actually, the model *is Angel Locsin, a Filipino model. Pinay means female Filipino*.
> BTW, take care of your hands. I noticed you have some slight, slight injuries in the photos. As I read often times, wear it in good health. Cheers!


Ah ! :-d OK, thanks for the insight ;-)

My hands ?&#8230; well, my _cat_ likes to play ;-)










:-d


----------



## Reno

*sunshine !*


----------



## Reno

*On Morellato white NATO !*


----------



## chewy99

*Re: On Morellato white NATO !*

One the nicest Timex I've ever laid my eyes on. Cheers.


----------



## Reno

*Re: On Morellato white NATO !*

Thanks chewy ;-)


----------



## Reno

*T2M517 - Blue strap*


----------



## Reno

*TIMEX T2M517 - "Z 22" strap*


----------



## Reno

*TIMEX SL (T2M517) - Black silicone strap*







































































































































































































"20mm Black Silicone Rubber watch band strap fit SEI KO Black Monster"
20mm Black Silicone Rubber watch band strap fit SEI KO Black Monster en vente sur eBay.fr (fin le 31-janv.-12 07:08:05 Paris)


----------



## Reno

*TIMEX SL (T2M517)*


----------



## Reno

*TIMEX SL - New "widen' rubber strap*







I already tried a 20mm white rubber on this watch, for the perfect "summer look" b-) but the _TSL_ is one of those watches with _a tad too small_ lugs for the case's size, and though I liked the _idea_, I didn't quite like the _result_ :think:










Later, I tried a "widen" black rubber, and _obviously_ it was the perfect solution :-!










It didn't take long before I ordered another white rubber, with the same specs, and here it is :



Free spring bars |>


















Finally, it's a perfect match  and the quality is pretty good for a cheap rubber strap (added benefit : the _"dust magnet" effect_ isn't so perceptible than on a dark colored strap)


----------



## bibi159159

*Re: TIMEX SL - New "widen' rubber strap*

more picture ?

how long has you used it ?

What about the accuracy now?​


----------



## deluded

*Re: TIMEX SL - New "widen' rubber strap*

Just a quick question, I've got the T2M931 which is similar, but in a different colour.
I've noticed that many have mentioned that the movement should hack, but that's not what I'm getting with mine.
Am I missing something?


----------



## Reno

*Re: TIMEX SL - New "widen' rubber strap*



deluded said:


> Just a quick question, I've got the T2M931 which is similar, but in a different colour.
> I've noticed that many have mentioned that the movement should hack, but that's not what I'm getting with mine.
> Am I missing something?


Hi deluded  Congratulations on the black & gold version :-!

I just answered your PM ;-)


----------



## deluded

*Re: TIMEX SL - New "widen' rubber strap*



Reno said:


> Hi deluded  Congratulations on the black & gold version :-!
> 
> I just answered your PM ;-)


Thanks! I've just replied yours. Cheers!


----------



## V.I.T.

*Re: TIMEX SL - New "widen' rubber strap*

What? That's a Timex? I'm impressed. Just when you think you've seen it all. I have a Timex outlet not far from here. They tend to sell previous models. I will be looking for this shortly!!


----------



## deluded

*Re: TIMEX SL - New "widen' rubber strap*



V.I.T. said:


> What? That's a Timex? I'm impressed. Just when you think you've seen it all. I have a Timex outlet not far from here. They tend to sell previous models. I will be looking for this shortly!!


I know exactly what you mean. I felt that way too, when I first saw it.

Get one, you won't be disappointed.

I'm considering getting another one in a different colour myself.


----------



## Reno

*TIMEX T2M517 - Gold leather strap*


----------



## deluded

*Re: TIMEX T2M517 - Gold leather strap*

@Reno, that strap goes surprisingly well with the watch. Looking good!


----------



## Reno

*Re: TIMEX T2M517 - Gold leather strap*



deluded said:


> @Reno, that strap goes surprisingly well with the watch. Looking good!


Thanks mate 

It's pretty gray & depressive outside ; I thought I'd _warm up_ the watch a bit ;-)


----------



## Jmloyman

Very Nice Timex there.....


----------



## Reno

*TIMEX Sport Luxury • OEM bracelet*

I wanted to try a regular Oyster on the TSL, but I realized the lug are pretty high, and it just looked weird :-s

So back to the OEM bracelet


----------



## Reno

*TIMEX Sport Luxury • OEM bracelet*


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*TIMEX Sport Luxury • Mesh*


----------



## Shawnny

Wow, I'm ordering one.


----------



## Shawnny

Reno said:


>


Reno, may I ask where you picked up that strap. It's beautiful, I'd like to pick up one for mine. I'm going to order the watch here soon. But, I can totally understand, if you don't want me to copy you.


----------



## JazzBass

*Re: TIMEX Sport Luxury • Mesh*

That is an amazing watch! It's not the first thing that comes to mind when somebody says they bought a Timex (nog offence ; ) Looks big, too! Great pics!


----------



## Reno

*Re: TIMEX Sport Luxury • Mesh*



Shawnny said:


> Wow, I'm ordering one.


You're gonna love it ! :-!



JazzBass said:


> That is an amazing watch! It's not the first thing that comes to mind when somebody says they bought a Timex (nog offence ; ) Looks big, too! Great pics!


Thanks JB 

It's big indeed, but still OK&#8230; ;-) the lug size would have been perfect at 22mm though. 20 is a bit _narrow_ for this watch.


----------



## samdwich

*Re: TIMEX Sport Luxury • Mesh*

hate this thread, i have one incomig now thank to these threads


----------



## Reno

*Re: TIMEX Sport Luxury • Mesh*



samdwich said:


> hate this thread, i have one incomig now thank to these threads


:-d sorry 'bout that !

But you're gonna love this watch ;-)


----------



## samdwich

*Re: TIMEX Sport Luxury • Mesh*



Reno said:


> :-d sorry 'bout that !
> 
> But you're gonna love this watch ;-)


Look 









You are right I love it, I never thought Timex could make this quality, it's beautiful!!


----------



## Reno

*Re: TIMEX Sport Luxury • Mesh*



samdwich said:


> Look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right I love it, I never thought Timex could make this quality, it's beautiful!!


Very nice, samdwich :-!

Congratulations, glad you like it


----------



## Reno

*TIMEX Sport Luxury • Velcro strap*


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: TIMEX Sport Luxury • Velcro strap*

I bought one of these watches a while ago off Ebay. It came broke, see picture. It looks like the backside bridge was never screwed in. I contacted the seller, he told me to keep it and he sent me a new one. The new one works great. But, I'm wondering if this one could be fixed? It would be a shame to let it go to waste. The crystal on the broke one is noticeably clearer then the crystal on the working one. So, at the very least maybe I could have the movements switched.

I just noticed, one of the screw heads is on the dial. It looks like the rest of the screw is still in the hole. It seems like it would take a lot of force to break a srcew head off.


----------



## Reno

*Re: TIMEX Sport Luxury • Velcro strap*



Shawnny said:


> I bought one of these watches a while ago off Ebay. It came broke, see picture. It looks like the backside bridge was never screwed in. I contacted the seller, he told me to keep it and he sent me a new one. The new one works great. But, I'm wondering if this one could be fixed? It would be a shame to let it go to waste. The crystal on the broke one is noticeably clearer then the crystal on the working one. So, at the very least maybe I could have the movements switched.
> 
> I just noticed, one of the screw heads is on the dial. It looks like the rest of the screw is still in the hole. It seems like it would take a lot of force to break a srcew head off.


I initially thought the bridge needed to be screwed back&#8230; but it seems the spring balance's axis might be broken ? :think:

Of course, it might be replaced, but unless your skills are better my mine (which are _inexistent_ :-d ) you should bring the watch to a watchmaker :think:


----------



## MacTime

Did you ever figure out which leather band Reno was using on his Timex Sports Luxury watch. I have to admit it looks amazing in his pictures.


----------



## Reno

Shawnny said:


> Reno, may I ask where you picked up that strap. It's beautiful, I'd like to pick up one for mine. I'm going to order the watch here soon. But, I can totally understand, if you don't want me to copy you.





MacTime said:


> Did you ever figure out which leather band Reno was using on his Timex Sports Luxury watch. I have to admit it looks amazing in his pictures.


Woooops, sorry guys, I thought I answered Shawnny's question, but no.

Here's the link : Vintage TAN Mustard Leather Nato Style Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm Zulu Watch Band | eBay

Unfortunately, it seems to be out of stock now :think:

VINTAGE TAN MUSTARD LEATHER NATO | eBay


----------



## KdoubleU

Beauty!


----------



## Reno

KdoubleU said:


> Beauty!


Thanks KW, and welcome to WUS


----------



## abo_hosni

Just ordered one 
Although I have a Parnis with the same movement, I couldn't resist buying the Timex.

We will see which one I'd keep, which one I'd flip.


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno




----------



## Gadgetguy

Hello all, just got one of these beauties (from Amazon.ca).

It looks great - but it is not hacking. Is that normal? Some seem to suggest it is while others say it is not...

I would greatly appreciate your comments.

Thank you!


----------



## Reno

Gadgetguy said:


> Hello all, just got one of these beauties (from Amazon.ca).
> 
> It looks great - but it is not hacking. Is that normal? Some seem to suggest it is while others say it is not...
> 
> I would greatly appreciate your comments.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi Gadgetguy 

It _should_ hack. The ST-25 movement does.

Just check the crown is pulled at 100% (don't rip it out though ;-) )


----------



## Gadgetguy

Reno said:


> Hi Gadgetguy
> 
> It _should_ hack. The ST-25 movement does.
> 
> Just check the crown is pulled at 100% (don't rip it out though ;-) )


Thank you. I tried a couple more time (carefully). It does not hack for sure.

I have many automatic watches - some of them hack others dont. So I know how hacking normally works.

On this one - it does not work.

So it goes back to Amazon for a refund 

I will try to get another one from Amazon.com as this was the last one on Amazon.ca...


----------



## Reno

*TIMEX "Sport Luxury" in the snow&#8230;*


----------



## Reno

*TIMEX "Sport Luxury" in the snow, later.*


----------



## Reno




----------



## swordfish_101

I picked this a little while ago but for some reason just didn't take to it...sold on the bay shortly afterwards.


----------



## trott3r

Did anyone else get one with a squeaky bracelet?

If so how did you fix it?

thanks

Imported mine from amazon USA


----------



## Reno

trott3r said:


> Did anyone else get one with a squeaky bracelet?
> 
> If so how did you fix it?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Imported mine from amazon USA


The bracelet has folded links&#8230; so unfortunately, they're often _squeaky_.


----------



## trott3r

I thought you could see folded links on a bracelet?
On my casio analog/digital atomic,solar analogue i can see they are folded.

It is my heaviest watch as well and i do have bracelet watches that are lighter than this one.


----------



## Reno

trott3r said:


> I thought you could see folded links on a bracelet?
> On my casio analog/digital atomic,solar analogue i can see they are folded.
> 
> It is my heaviest watch as well and i do have bracelet watches that are lighter than this one.


Nope. This type of bracelet has "hidden" links. The side looks like solid links, but the weight (and _feel_) is obvious.

The watch itself is rather heavy indeed, but the bracelet is really light.

Not a bad bracelet, though ;-)


----------



## trott3r

Reno said:


> Nope. This type of bracelet has "hidden" links. The side looks like solid links, but the weight (and _feel_) is obvious.
> 
> The watch itself is rather heavy indeed, but the bracelet is really light.
> 
> Not a bad bracelet, though ;-)


Thanks for the info.

Yes not bad apart from the squeaking


----------



## kelvinjames

wow., great chain watch


----------



## Reno

_Sign 'o' the Times&#8230;_


----------



## timeisnow

*Re: Evening pics*

great pics


----------



## j3poii

*Re: Evening pics*

Great post, great watch. How's the accuracy after all these years?


----------



## Wolfsatz

*Re: Evening pics*

Nice time piece from Timex. I would also like to know how it has performed after all these years.


----------



## Reno

*Re: Evening pics*



j3poii said:


> Great post, great watch. How's the accuracy after all these years?





Wolfsatz said:


> Nice time piece from Timex. I would also like to know how it has performed after all these years.


Thanks guys.

Accuracy/timekeeping is excellent.

The ST-25 is an amazing movement, so it's not a surprise for me (I also have two other watches with the same movement, and they're all running perfectly fine, for several years now)


----------



## Wolfsatz

*Re: Evening pics*

Reno... if you dont mind me asking or you answering.. how much did you pay for this piece ?


----------



## j3poii

*Re: Evening pics*

Yes Reno, if you don't mind telling the price. Although we have to factor the inflation now, or not.

I'd have to say this watch didn't age (maybe the movement matured), no visible scratches based on the photos. They're built with not really cheap materials.


----------



## Reno

*Re: Evening pics*



Wolfsatz said:


> Reno... if you dont mind me asking or you answering.. how much did you pay for this piece ?


Too much ;-) and there's a reason for that : at that time, I only ordered goods within France (I only had a "national" card, no VISA).

I think I had the last available model in France, in the last store :-d so I think I paid *over 200€* in a time when € was 30% higher than $

EDIT : Found the initial post : https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/white-timex-sport-luxury-t2m517-297186-post2185368.html#post2185368



Reno said:


> I paid 195€ for it, and yes I know, it's much too expensive, but as I said, I can't really explain :-x


*195€*, then ;-)

So too much, even if I never regretted, as the watch is really great 

If I'm not mistaken, I think the usual price then was around 150$ :think: (but I may be wrong)



j3poii said:


> Yes Reno, if you don't mind telling the price. Although we have to factor the inflation now, or not.


Links :

TIMEX T2M517 en vente - Montres, pièces, accessoires | eBay

Robot Check



> I'd have to say this watch didn't age (maybe the movement matured), no visible scratches based on the photos. They're built with not really cheap materials.


Well, you have to consider I now have probably around 100 watches&#8230; I probably don't wear a watch 10 times in a year :roll: in those conditions, none of my watches really "age"&#8230; the rest of the time, they're sitting in their box, so yes, they're pretty well conserved 

Apart that, I'm not particularly cautious with them, but not too sloppy either ;-) (I don't wear a watch when there's a risk of damage involved, I don't expose them to 'extreme' conditions)


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: Evening pics*



The_GMT_Master said:


> nice watch


You mean all one hundred pictures? Man, thats watch devotion!


----------



## Reno

*TIMEX Sport Luxury (T2M517) • VIDEO*


----------



## Reno

*TIMEX "Sport Luxury" • Sand canvas*


----------



## Reno

*TIMEX • Twin Peaks • It's happening again ;-)*


----------



## Reno

*TIMEX Sport Luxury • [Pink-White-Navy] nylon strap*


----------



## Culto

Vary cool!


----------



## sokol3333

Simply beautiful.


----------



## Reno

*TIMEX "Sport Luxury"*


----------



## Reno

*TIMEX Sport Luxury • Canvas strap*


----------



## alitaher2009

*Re: TIMEX Sport Luxury • Canvas strap*


----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## paulhotte

Reno said:


> Thx Beau
> 
> The watch is a real eye-catcher. Two other co-workers noticed it this morning... that makes 5 since yesterday.
> 
> None of my watches got that much attention...
> 
> People do like shiny/blingy stuffs :roll: :-d hey, I like it too ! :-d
> 
> Honestly, it's a beauty


You are trending...I know how that feels..It is actually a nice watch too


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno




----------



## drlagares

awesome shots!


----------



## andmont_7

Pretty cool piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*White rubber*


----------



## Reno




----------

